# Testing Tuesday 8th March



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Anyone else tearing their hair out yet?  

Feel like AF on way but no sore boobs - think this is most telling pregnancy symptom.  Keep hoping they hurt like hell - how sad is that!

Am preparing myself for the worst but know it will still be such an awful feeling.  Not helped by pregnant colleague showing her 20 week scan picture in staffroom all day yesterday!  I tried really hard to be interested & say the right things but god it hurt!!

Good luck to the rest of you - hope each & every one of us get a


----------



## flymypretties (Feb 15, 2005)

Apparently, period and preggers symptoms are quite similar.  When I was preg with my son I had the worst cramps before I even found out I was preg.  Plus, I had cramping after I found I was expecting. They were just like menstral cramps and I was soooo worried I actually wasn't preg.  I was told by my ob/gyn that when an embryo implants into the uterus it causes quite a bit of cramping.  

So, as you said prepare for the worst, but don't feel too down cause you never know.  

I have my fingers crossed for you...good luck


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi- I am also due to test on 8th March- had a donor egg ET almost two weeks ago on the Wednesday. Currently on 6 mg progynova per day and 1200mg ( yes 1200mg!)  cyclogest).  Spotted brown blood last Sunday- day 5- and occasional spots of watery red blood in last few days but very on and off.  No PMS symptoms yet other than sore boobs,tearfulness and occasional sensations in my lower abdomen - not really cramping, just a few pains.
Good luck on Tuesday, will post in the evening.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Roze! Maybe it was an implantation bleed? Several of the girls on FF have reported similar signs so good luck!

Jess x


----------



## maryjay (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi to all

I'm due to test Monday 7 March and tonight i have just  started to bleed a little for the first time since egg transfer, there is also some brown blood. I am so worried. This is my first ivf cycle and now i'm thinking it's all over and i'm going to get a negative test result. Has anyone else have this happen to them so near to their test date?


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

This may be implantation bleeding- see previous comments- I was worried also but have calmed down a bit today.!  Also from speaking to some of my friends today who have had children, some of them have had light periods in the early stages. One friend is 6 months pregnant and still spots.  I think the only thing you can rely on is a blood test.  Please try not to worry until your test.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Maryjay - hang on in there!  

My friend had ivf & bled throughout the whole pregnancy - she was a nervous wreck! But her little girl arrived perfectly formed!  

Your clinic will look after you! Hang on in there, try REALLY hard to stay positive (easier said than done, I know) - we're all rooting for you!
       
Jess x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Have you tested yet Jess? I did a test yesterday a.m. and got a BFN again.Af arrived today. Not going for 3rd iui, not thinking of ivf either.Dont know how i feel exactly but fed up feeling crap!! Just havent got really upset yet so will wait for that.

Hope you are lucky!!

Love, Irish Eyes


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Irisheyes -BFN for me too! Absolutely gutted.  I just feel so very, very sad, it just won't go away.  

I was so sure you'd get a BFP I really did pray very hard for you!  No more iuis for us either - will see consultant at end of apr & hope my eggs aren't too knackered.  Think we can only afford 1 go.  Will probably adopt if that doesn't work.  Will be about 50 before I become a mum!!

Keep in touch - hope it all works out for you!

Jess xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Girls

To my great surprise, a week before my 44th birthday, I have tested positive, confirmed by a blood test.!  I can't believe it and have been walking into walls all day and got on a bus going the wrong way.
I have tried for some years with my own eggs and refused to give up on them even though I had registered for a donor in Spain. However, at Christmas, reality struck home after another abysmal attempt, and I went to IVI Barcelona two weeks ago, and hence the result today. 

Just for the record, I started small amounts of bleeding last week and this has persisted until now, but I am told this is nothing to worry about.

Before thinking of adoption, I would really suggest you give some thought to receiving an egg. It took me some time after initial revulsion. Right now, I am not thinking the baby is not mine, but half my partners and half of some wonderful woman who felt a wish to help others. I will be bringing up a person, and not my property. Genetics are not the issue at the minute.

I have still a long way to go and not out of the woods, but I would recommend this anyone if the alternatives are slim.  

Best of luck.


Roze   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Roze Congratulations.....fab news 

I would say that the little one growing inside you is most definately yours......just helped on its way by a very kind donor.

Have a happy and healthy pg....you'll be a fab mum  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Roze

Congratulations on the BFP.  


Enjoy
Love Indianna xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear Jess, think we are at the end of the journey as we compromised on doing the iui. My dh wasnt very keen on the whole ivf process so we decided on the iui.I promised myself that if it didnt work we would try and come to terms with it, so thats what i'll try to do,for both our sakes. I have a 13 year old step daughter who lives with us (havent said much about that b4 now)but its getting harder and harder instead of easier-i have been with her since she was 5- we dont have much private time as you can imagine so am hoping maybe its just that and one day the miracle might happen.


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Dear Irisheyes and Jess

I am so terribly sorry to hear your results.  Jess I am thinking of you and hope you take this time to grieve and then think of your next move.

Irisheyes - Good luck on whatever decision you have made.  I hope you get the spare time to hopefully have your dream made real.

Remeber girls we are all here for you and understand.

Take care

Love Kate xxx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Roze

Congratulations on your BFP.  How marvellous for you.  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love Kate xx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi roze,
well done   .You must be so made up.
have a wondrful pregnancy.
lots of love
janexxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good for you! That is absolutely FANTASTIC news!  You must be on        

I've considered egg donation from Ceram as I know my eggs are no longer top quality!  At least with donor eggs both partners do get to play a part in "making" the baby. Obviously it won't look like you but who's to say that a baby using your own eggs would?  You will be the one bringing it into the world.

I am just so pleased for you (i had a BFN yesterday & really needed to read something positive!), so thank you!

Wishing you a happy & very healthy pregnancy!
Jess xxxx


----------



## sarah lc (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi, today was my test day.  BFN.  Just thought i would let you know so that I can have a little closure.  I have found the site so helpful.  I had absolutely no symptoms at all over the 2 weeks which although apparently this can be normal, i was suspicious that all was not going to plan.  Good luck to everyone else.  I will sign back in in May
with love
Sarah xx


----------

